# colt380 MKIV series 80



## augusthandgunmk4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, anybody owns a Colt380 MKIV series 80? Post some pics. pls....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## augusthandgunmk4 (Aug 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


>


nice...i`ll post mine later...thanks


----------

